# Vorsichtsmaßnahmen beim Einrichten und Verwenden von Adressen



## Captain Picard (13 Dezember 2007)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/100529


> E-Mail-Anwender können mit allerlei Vorsichtsmaßnahmen beim Einrichten und Verwenden ihrer Adressen den Spam-Anteil in ihren eigenen Postfächern verringern. Wer etwa statt des eigenen Namens ausgedachte Adressen mit ungebräuchlichen Zeichen wie "=" oder "+" verwendet, erhält selten unerwün*schte Post. Auch das Beschränken auf eine einzige Mail-Adresse hilft, die Spam-Flut einzudämmen – auch wenn es schwer fallen mag, sich für E-Mail auf eine von mehreren eigenen Domains zu beschränken.


----------

